

Ask HN: Any services that send daily job emails? - marcomassaro

Looking for a service that lets you pick certain sites and receive one big job list email based on your keyword(s) each day.<p>Anything like this out there?
======
bwh2
Sites like Indeed, SimplyHired, Craigslist, Dice, etc. let you do advanced
searches and then get RSS feeds based on those searches. This also lets you
easily filter our garbage like CyberCoders based on keyword.

Getting the data in is easy. Improving the signal to noise ratio requires a
bit more work.

~~~
marcomassaro
Every site lets you do this - I know that. Im asking if there is a site that
lets you aggregate a few job boards and get one daily email.

~~~
markhall
We are working on that for Jobzey.com and have a rough version (about to be
pushed live). Were you interested in subscribing to such a service or building
something in the space? If subscribe, I would love to chat about some details
as we are actively trying to integrate this. Drop me a line at mark [at]
jobzey [dot] com

